# camber off after wheel bearing replace??



## WhatDah (Nov 12, 2006)

hey guys i just had my both front wheel bearing replaced at a shop. And now my drive side camber alignment is off. Did the shop mess up the camber alignment, or do i have to spend hundreds dollar to have it adjust??? 

Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you get it aligned, if so what are the readings.
You should check if someone has put camber bolts on previously, the shop may have it reversed on the drivers side


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I should have said the camber is not normally adjustable.
If there was a camber problem in the past, One solution is camber bolts, the other is to slot the strut top mounting hole.
If either of these have been done its possible to assemble it out of adjustment. 
I hope that's clearer.

The wheel bearing is a press on assembly and would not change anything unless the wear was really bad, then the slop would be gone now.


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

I am sure they removed the wheel assembly from the strut tower since, as mentioned by IanH, they need to be pressed in. In this case they installed it and did not recheck the alignment. I would hope they would include that in the job. Even if the hole is not slotted, it can be installed a little off.

How many degress is it off? You can just do it yourself the old school way:

-Jack up the car on a level surface. Keep it level on the jacks too.
-Remove the wheels
-Place one edge of a large contractors L square (one of those with 2 foot legs) on the ground perpendicular to the side of the vehicle.
-Place the other edge along the outer face of the rotor.
-Loosen the strut tower bolts and attempt to tweak the alignment until the face of the rotor is parallel to the square. Making sure the brake rotor is fully pressed against the wheel assembly.

This method is of course assuming the ground is not sloped up or down in the direction perpendicular to the vehicle.

I am sure there will be others here that will disagree. But I have done this on my car with no serious enough side effects. I just need to replace the tires every 5,000 miles. No biggy!


----------

